# VISTA - PPP Connection with TIVO (HELP!)



## Proxima (Dec 4, 2005)

Someone mention starting a Vista thread:

Previously, I started this as a call for help, but now that I got it to work I figure I better share....

I did this on my Phillips Series 1 (3.x). The modem was always tempermental, and with Vonage down right hostile. Don't know if this would work on Series 2 or 3.

You can still use the directions at TIVO Help and Otto's but I will point out the differences below.


Null Modem cable to connect still applies. If you have a New PC without a Serial Port (like me), a USB to Serial (RS232 9pin) works.
Setup Null Modem Driver - you may get security popups in Vista, not allowing you to edit the INF. I'm sure this is the wrong way to do it since I'm just learning Vista but I gave all users Full Control of the file...bingo in
Create Modem - exactly the same as the directions
EDIT REGISTRY - this is not in the original directions
jbch mentioned doing registry entries cause the INF file doesn't install them
so at: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Unimodem\DeviceSpecific\Communications cable between two computers:: (Standard Modem Types)::Microsoft\Responses

Add:
Name: ~
Type: REG_BINARY
Data: 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Name: <h00>~
Type: REG_BINARY
Data: 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
REBOOT
Create Incoming Connection - The new connection wizard on Vista no longer has Setup advanced connection, but I figured out where to setup Incoming Connections:

Open Network Connections
press Alt Key
click "File" pull down menu
click "New Incoming Connection"

Then the rest appears the same as the XP instructions
Tell TIVO to Use Serial Port
You may have to enable Guest under users, I did but I haven't tried to use it without it enabled.

Thanks for everything guys.


----------

